# Long term rental



## Judy (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi,I am looking for long term rental in Elviria 2or 3 bed ground floor if possible as I have 2 small children,If any one has a property to rent out or knows of someone I would be very grateful.

Also how do I register with an english speaking doctor.

Thanks Judy


----------



## gillianvafaey (Dec 15, 2007)

Hello Judy

How you doing. I have a large 2 bed flat in Calahonda, For further details email me [email protected] thanks


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Judy said:


> Hi,I am looking for long term rental in Elviria 2or 3 bed ground floor if possible as I have 2 small children,If any one has a property to rent out or knows of someone I would be very grateful.
> 
> Also how do I register with an english speaking doctor.
> 
> Thanks Judy



Hi Judy

Before you leave the UK contact the DWP in Newcastle and apply for an E106 form for each of you. This will allow you up to two years free health care under the state system depending on how much you have contributed in the UK. As for registering with an _English_ speaking doctor .... well, you'll be in Spain and most of the doctors speak Spanish. You will find the odd exception, but you may find it necessary to take an interpreter with you.

After your free period of care, if you are not working / contributing to the system then you will cease to be eligible for free healthcare in Spain and will need to take out private health care to cover yourself and your children.


----------



## Gareth ONeill (Mar 23, 2010)

hi my name gareth lookin long term rent in benidorm i have 2 other people wanted to share with me. Starting work in the 21 of may till mid stepember lookin somewhere cheap to start us off many thanks


----------

